# Deck Restoration Tools



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Part of my inquiry here is more specific on a certain tool but I wanted to leave the topic more general and give others an opportunity to suggest the tools they find that works for them and help those who are looking into the restoration business of decks.

So, what I am looking for is a tool that will clean moss from between the boards. There is about a half inch between each board on a deck that I am working on atm that has very visible moss and the pressure washer would be too much to push that out without wood damage I think... 

Is there something like a pipe cleaner that is nonflexible and has a stiff brissle 100% radius around to clean between boards? That is just an idea I had, maybe something exists for this purpose unlike what I mentioned? 

Also, what other tools are recommended for restoring decks?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

hey Jason, I know they make slim hooks on poles for cleaning between deck boards. I don't know if that would help you at all, but maybe you could but a cloth on it or something.
http://www.clearthedeck.com/images/Deckh.jpg


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm no expert in pressure washing, but I would think the chemical treatment and rinsing would get in there...Ken?


----------



## J[email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Hmmmm in that case I could just use my 5-in-1.... That's a start. Good suggestion!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I'm no expert in pressure washing, but I would think the chemical treatment and rinsing would get in there...Ken?


This is what I thought and when I consulted with my former (edited) sub they didn't have an answer.... go figure....


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I would prefer if we could refer to them as your former sub at this point.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I would prefer if we could refer to them as your former sub at this point.


Good point and again I can't agree more. Made the edit... :thumbsup:


----------



## Wing 54 (Jan 3, 2008)

What about some kind of brush, depends on the thickness of the bristle but seeing the cute little future painter on your back. A bottle brush?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Jason, that's why it is better to use the right nozzle so that the efective pressure at the tip is 800-1000 psi. Get your chems down in there and let them soak then if you have to you can get the wand closer in there without damage.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> Jason, that's why it is better to use the right nozzle so that the efective pressure at the tip is 800-1000 psi. Get your chems down in there and let them soak then if you have to you can get the wand closer in there without damage.


I'll give it a go, I just went shopping for a simple Camera from our winnings from the SW Pro Show and picked up some more solution for the deck. Good thing I checked my email before I went to the jobsite. Thanks! You know me... I'll post more pics on the other thread concerning this deck later.

More Tool ideas for deck restoration would be good: spray pumps, brushes, tools.... ect..


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

For cleaning:
Different size nozzles to reduce pressure
Dual Lance wand for downstreaming
6' wand for higher decks
Chemicals from percar based to sodium hydroxide/caustic based. Don't forget acid.

When you get into stripping decks more often you will find that they often fur up. You should remove those fuzies before you stain or the finish will be blotchy and you'll use too much stain. 

Tools for sanding/defelting include:
5"-6" random orbital sander (don't use anything numerically higher than 60 grit)
7" variable speed (0-3000 rpm) polisher with Osborne brushes
Defelting pads

For Staining:
Sprayer (powered or pump.. pump sprayers suck, get a good one)
4" China Bristle for back brishing and cutting
Tarps to lay over rails to catch initial overspray (we use sheets from Walmart)
Soft bristled truck brush to do floors. Some guys like pads


For carpentry work:
Pry bar
claw hammer
circular saw
portable table saw
Jigsaw
Sawz All
Dremel
Shims
Nail Sets

Misc:
Sanding pads from 20-60
Nails (I like spiral nails) that will bite into joists and framework 2"
Coated Screws
Cotton Rags
Mineral Spirits
Transoxide pigments (to tint stains)
Screw gun
Tarps

-------> a safety can (OSHA approved) for used rags.. fill with degreaser.

That's all I can think of.. These are whats on our truck inventories.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> When you get into stripping decks more often you will find that they often fur up. You should remove those fuzies before you stain or the finish will be blotchy and you'll use too much stain.


You answered one of my next questions for the other thread....

What tool or sanding block or whatever is good for taking down the furring? I have a 60 grit spunge block that may be good for the 2x2's.... maybe just a standard hand sander for the floor? I have a couple square and orbital DeWalts... I suspect the Orbitals might be too much (too fast). There is ALOT of fur!


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

I know it's been a few days, but if you are still looking for a brush, try the kind that's made for cleaning refrigerator coils. I don't know if it would work or not, but it might be worth a shot.


----------

